

Show HN: Lister 2 for iOS using Dropbox Datastore API released - clarky07
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lister-2-shopping-to-do-lists/id550271852?ls=1&mt=8

======
clarky07
OP here. I also reviewed the Datastore API here -
[http://www.entrelife.com/2013/08/dropbox-datastore-api-
revie...](http://www.entrelife.com/2013/08/dropbox-datastore-api-review.html)

TL;DR - It's very nice. Highly recommend.

